
Patent Troll Sues Ventilator Company - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/05/new-low-bad-patent-patent-troll-sues-ventilator-company
======
jahn716
Wow, shooters gonna shoot.

Not sure these guys are the brightest shooters in the game though...

